# undervolting not working



## 54918 (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a dell g3 3590 with i7-9570h, im new to undervolting and never done it before, when I lower the volt from throttlestop, it has no affect on the value (LLC/Ring Offset) in HWMonitor, I have done everything as explained in tutorial videos.  what am I doing wrong? some one else has suggested that newer bios prevents you from doing this?


----------



## 54918 (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ve rolled back the bios 2 versions and this didn’t fix the issue, anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## BikeHelmet (Mar 1, 2020)

It was the BIOS version for me. You have to go back to mid 2019. I had the exact same issue - offsets sit at 0.000 in the top right of ThrottleStop.








						ThrottleStop Question - HP EliteBook 840 G3 with i7-6600u
					

Hi there,  I am trying to get ThrottleStop to work on an HP EliteBook 840 G3 with i7-6600u. It's behaving weird. I'm using the latest version, v8.70.6  Quite often when I change a setting, it locks in and won't change any further unless I reboot the computer. I can change the settings, but it...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Oh - have you installed that thingy on the right side? It does something.


----------



## 54918 (Mar 1, 2020)

Right il try that, il just keep downgrading the bios to see which one it will work with, installed what thingy?


----------



## BikeHelmet (Mar 1, 2020)

There is an install button in your screenshot that goes to a DLL file, which goes into your ThrottleStop folder - it does something?


54918 said:


> Right il try that, il just keep downgrading the bios to see which one it will work with, installed what thingy?


Aim for an Aug-Sept BIOS at the latest.


----------



## 54918 (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ve installed that file and went back to the June bios and it’s still not working, exactly the same. Doesn’t seem like the bios has any impact at all


----------



## BikeHelmet (Mar 1, 2020)

Okay, if you check my own thread, a suggestion there was the mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll file in the Windows System32 folder. It can also be used to patch undervolting out. (Go figure.) Comes in as a windows update typically.

You might be largely out of luck, at least without serious hoop jumping.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2020)

On the right hand side of the FIVR window, have a look at the microcode version. Your screenshot shows 0xCA which blocks under volting. If going back to a previous BIOS does not change this then you need to try using a previous mcupdate_GenuineIntell.dll file. Search your C: drive for mcupdate. You might find a previous version already on your computer hiding in some Windows backup folder. Replace the file in the system32 folder, reboot and see if your microcode version has changed. I believe version 0xC6 was the last one that supported undervolting.


----------



## 54918 (Mar 1, 2020)

Ok cool il give this a try and see if it sorts the issue out. I have installed new rams and both hard drives and set up bios to ahci with A new install of windows 10, will this have any affect on this? Both hard drives were new before I installed the windows so don’t think they would have any sort of previous backups of any sort.

Here are the files so I just need to delete the one from March 2019 and copy and paste the file from April 2018 in the system32 folder? Do I need to run any programs for it to install?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2020)

The mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll file in the C:\Windows\System32 folder is from Mar 19,2019.  That is long before this problem existed so changing this file to an earlier version is probably not going to restore undervolting.  If the microcode version in your BIOS is newer than the version in this file, the microcode version in your BIOS will be used.

Go to the CPU-Z Mainboard tab and check to see what BIOS version your computer is using.  Dell might be preventing you from going back to a previous BIOS version.

Edit - Not sure when or if undervolting ever worked on the Dell G3 3590.  Perhaps voltage control has been disabled since this laptop was released.


----------



## 54918 (Mar 1, 2020)

when installing the bios, it comes up with what the current version is and what the version your flashing to, on the dell filmware/bios flash app/assistant, iv been flashing it down through all the previous updates  so from 1.9 to 1.8 etc and now I was on the 1.5 June or July 2019 version. Everyone you flash down it shows what your currently on, But il try to check cpu-z to see what it says. Apart from these two what else could be stopping it from undervolting?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2020)

It only takes setting one bit in the CPU to disable under volting.  Dell could have set this in the very first BIOS release. 

It will be interesting to see what CPU-Z says.  Microcode version 0xCA is a fairly recent one so something is not making sense.


----------



## 54918 (Mar 1, 2020)

Also why are they trying to prevent undervolting? There must be a reason behind it.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2020)

Intel was notified of another security vulnerability.  The easy fix was to disable voltage control while in Windows.









						INTEL-SA-00289
					

INTEL-SA-00289




					www.intel.com
				




Do a Google search for Plundervolt if you want to learn more.


----------



## 54918 (Mar 1, 2020)

So bios versio on CPU-z 1.4.3 and the code is changed in FIVR to 0xB4 as I downgraded the bios one more time, but it’s still showing as locked.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2020)

54918 said:


> but it’s still showing as locked.


Did you try setting an undervolt in ThrottleStop again?

The updated version shows if the Lock bit is set.






						ThrottleStop 874.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




Just copy the ThrottleStop.exe file from the above download into your ThrottleStop folder and overwrite the previous version.

Post a pic of the FIVR window from this version.

The Locked word in your screenshot is referring to the PowerCut feature, not voltage control.  It should work with microcode 0xB4.


----------



## 54918 (Mar 1, 2020)

I don’t know if it’s related but I’m getting an error on the system filmware on the device manager


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2020)

Dell might be trying to update your microcode back to the latest version, 0xCA.  Re-read my previous post.  I did a few edits to it.


----------



## 54918 (Mar 1, 2020)

Just copied it over and still the same thing

I’ve seen other people with this same laptop undervolting it, in other forums

I restarted it and it automatically updated the bios back to 1.8 but it still has the same code on throttlestop


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2020)

You might want to try completely powering down and restarting.  Hold the Shift key down when you select Shut down in the Windows main menu.

Not sure what is causing this or why the lock bit is set but the top middle of the FIVR screen shows *FIVR Control - Locked*.  This confirms that voltage control is disabled and the Lock bit is set.

Perhaps when this BIOS update is installed, there is no going back.  Voltage control might be gone for good.


----------



## 54918 (Mar 3, 2020)

I tried this and wasn’t able to get it sorted, so I just updated it to the latest bios, Iv put on better thermal paste and brought myself a laptop fan, if you do come up with a solution for this then please let me know.


----------



## KSJKJADGJHDG (Apr 18, 2020)

i have a same laptop but  i59300h gtx 1650  brand new , bro same problem same everything i downgraded 3 times the bios, my cpu temp goes to 100 3min into game , wth is dell doing . cant save this laptop without undervolt  . also xtu is blocked


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 18, 2020)

Under volting can be unlocked on some Dell laptops.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/fzv599


----------



## mNiosu (May 11, 2020)

After you downgraded to 1.8 you must reset BIOS setting to "factory defaults" and reboot. I had similar issue on 3590 (i5+1650). Currently on 1.8 BIOS version (updated to 1.10, 1.9.2 doesn't work also) and undervolt is working again. Don't forget to also disable automatic BIOS updates after the factory reset.
LINK


----------



## Philiplk (May 16, 2020)

Hey man, I tried to do what you suggested. I downgraded to 1.8 but i did not find the "factory defalts" on the BIOS settings and also the option to reboot. Could you help me? Did it worked for you ?


----------



## mNiosu (May 17, 2020)

So hit "Restore Settings" button next to exit, select "Factory Setting" then OK.
Exit will restart your system. Hit F2 to get back in BIOS. Make your settings and don't forget to uncheck "Enable UEFI..." under Security-> UEFI Capsule... sub-menu. Apply and exit.
Undervolt should work in Windows now.

PS: some users on Reddit report that is enough to do the factory reset in BIOS without downgrading on most systems. Seems that idiot Dell engineers forgot to set the lock for the bios factory load config.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2020)

mNiosu said:


> PS: some users on Reddit report that is enough to do the factory reset in BIOS without downgrading on most systems. Seems that idiot Dell engineers forgot to set the lock for the bios factory load config.


If you had taken the time to read some threads here, you would have seen that has already been noted in posts here.
I prefer not to lower myself to Reddit standards.


----------



## Philiplk (May 17, 2020)

mNiosu said:


> So hit "Restore Settings" button next to exit, select "Factory Setting" then OK.
> Exit will restart your system. Hit F2 to get back in BIOS. Make your settings and don't forget to uncheck "Enable UEFI..." under Security-> UEFI Capsule... sub-menu. Apply and exit.
> Undervolt should work in Windows now.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much it worked for me. Now I'm able to undervolt my cpu again but there is one last problem, after I did this my cpu do not accept temperatures above 80 degress. Did it happen to you as well?


----------



## Philiplk (May 22, 2020)

Sorry guys, it was power limit throttling, solved tks again


----------



## cgregoryou (Jun 20, 2020)

Sorry to revive a month-old thread.

@unclewebb I have an ASUS GL504GW, i7-8750H, and was able to undervolt with my previous BIOS 305.  I upgraded to 306 which came out earlier this month and FIVR is now locked.  I downgraded my BIOS back to 305 and it freezes when I reboot into Windows.  It does freeze when I boot into Safe Mode after downgrading so something in the OS in normal mode is loading on boot conflicting with the old BIOS.

The mcupdate_genuineintel.dll files that I have are all march 2019 and nothing was updated.  Can you think of anything else causing my issue?  I can still lower my boost speed to keep temps down but I'd prefer to do that in conjunction with undervolting.

Thanks!

Edit:  My BIOS doesn't have options to reset anything other than default settings.


----------



## BikeHelmet (Jun 20, 2020)

Did you reset to defaults? You should always reset to default settings after downgrading a BIOS, or face possible issues.

If safemode won't let you in, that gets really awkward. Only two possibilities here - one, something is _very_ messed up. (Good Luck) Two, you've got a coincidental other problem. If you can get to the recovery command prompt, perhaps run chkdsk, sfc, etc.; see if any corrupt system files are found? Coincidental problems can be annoying, as you waste time having no success trying to resolve what you think it is, only to discover a second problem later - that you perhaps could've solved in a half hour if you were looking for it.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Remove Throttlestop, reboot then install the new version.








						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## cgregoryou (Jun 21, 2020)

BikeHelmet said:


> Did you reset to defaults? You should always reset to default settings after downgrading a BIOS, or face possible issues.
> 
> If safemode won't let you in, that gets really awkward. Only two possibilities here - one, something is _very_ messed up. (Good Luck) Two, you've got a coincidental other problem. If you can get to the recovery command prompt, perhaps run chkdsk, sfc, etc.; see if any corrupt system files are found? Coincidental problems can be annoying, as you waste time having no success trying to resolve what you think it is, only to discover a second problem later - that you perhaps could've solved in a half hour if you were looking for it.



My apologies.  I mistyped that.  Safe mode WILL boot properly but upgrade back to the new 306 after rebooting.

When you say "reset to defaults," the only options in my BIOS are to restore settings and it asks if I want to restore optimized defaults so it's just turning back on the boot sound and wake on lid open. Is there another setting?  I see what others will Dell's have and I don't seem to have that option.

I'll play around again later this evening. I stopped trying a couple nights ago after every potential fix failed.


----------



## BikeHelmet (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh, okay. If safemode _will_ work, then it's likely just a piece of software causing issues. Have to try toggling off what runs until you can boot regular windows.

I would still reset to defaults in the BIOS. You may only be able to configure 2 things, but the reset wipes far more settings that are inaccessible to the user. An old BIOS won't have the understanding of what new settings mean, so it will usually cause problems unless you reset to defaults. After resetting, go back in and configure whatever you wish... boot sound and wake on lid open, I guess.


----------



## cgregoryou (Jun 21, 2020)

BikeHelmet said:


> Oh, okay. If safemode _will_ work, then it's likely just a piece of software causing issues. Have to try toggling off what runs until you can boot regular windows.
> 
> I would still reset to defaults in the BIOS. You may only be able to configure 2 things, but the reset wipes far more settings that are inaccessible to the user. An old BIOS won't have the understanding of what new settings mean, so it will usually cause problems unless you reset to defaults. After resetting, go back in and configure whatever you wish... boot sound and wake on lid open, I guess.




I haven't messed with anything at boot. Will try that later as well.

There are more options but those are the only 2 that I change. I assumed it reset my BIOS settings upon flashing because the only 2 settings I change go back to default of being on.

I'll look at my boot sequence as well as resetting my BIOS after downgrading later tonight and POST my results.



Caring1 said:


> Remove Throttlestop, reboot then install the new version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought Throttlestop was a standalone executable.  What does removing it do?  Can't I just open the new downloaded exe after rebooting?




BikeHelmet said:


> Oh, okay. If safemode _will_ work, then it's likely just a piece of software causing issues. Have to try toggling off what runs until you can boot regular windows.
> 
> I would still reset to defaults in the BIOS. You may only be able to configure 2 things, but the reset wipes far more settings that are inaccessible to the user. An old BIOS won't have the understanding of what new settings mean, so it will usually cause problems unless you reset to defaults. After resetting, go back in and configure whatever you wish... boot sound and wake on lid open, I guess.



I keep a pretty slim startup app and service list so I have a "selective startup" on msconfig but I decided to go into boot settings and select the boot log option to see where the boot hangs.  Upon doing so, it unchecked the "Use original boot configuration" option on the general tab.  I rebooted with those boot options selected and proceeded to downgrade my BIOS.  It booted into Windows with fingers crosses and I am back on 305 with 0xB4 µCode (306 brings it to 0xD2) and no FIVR lock.  I don't shut down or reboot too often as I hibernate mostly so I will try rebooting sooner or later and update if it works after that.  I don't want to reboot and settings to get messed up but I am undervolting and lowering my boost clocks to 3.2GHz and my temps are staying about 10*C cooler than just lowering boost clocks and about 20* cooler than full clock and voltage.


----------

